# House of Spiders enclosures



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Well mine arrived yesterday and I set it up today - it's FABULOUS and i'm really pleased (have now ordered another one!). It makes a change to be able to see the colours of the Ts properly! :lol2:









Oh and he's not irritable - the bald patch is where he is about to moult! New bright colours!!!!!


----------



## sam1993 (Feb 12, 2009)

lil cutie and nice size tank

sam


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

sam1993 said:


> lil cutie and nice size tank
> 
> sam


Thank you! :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

i got my 2 yesterday as well 
they are awsome:2thumb:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Marks tanks are the mutts nuts!
the hinged ones are my faves plus 
hees bringing out some new ones at the bts
me thinks ill buy loads :2thumb:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

I just counted and I have 18 HoS tanks now lol I need about 6 more aswell. Top tanks and top service


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Kamike said:


> I just counted and I have 18 HoS tanks now lol I need about 6 more aswell. Top tanks and top service


Where do you find the money :gasp:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Where are these from?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

www.Houseofspiders.co.uk :2thumb:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

They have some nice looking enclosures but unfortunately they don't have any that will suit my spiders or rather the way I keep my spiders. I wonder how much custom made ones would be?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> They have some nice looking enclosures but unfortunately they don't have any that will suit my spiders or rather the way I keep my spiders. I wonder how much custom made ones would be?



Best person to ask would be that Richard77, he does custom made ones which are pretty good


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

All depends on price though because I can make my own quite cheap myself, its just time consuming.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

how do you keep yours BP?


----------



## baz-vegas (Jun 4, 2009)

I have all Exo terra Vivs. I really love them, but I have been looking at HOS Vivs. Are they better than Exo terra?


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

in tanks or tubs that are about 3" wide x 6" long x 10" tall with vents bottom and top and only top opening. whant to redo most of mine out sometime but never get around to it.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> Where do you find the money :gasp:


Here and there lol

I have to have all my enclosures matching and cant stand the sight of rubs and mix and match tanks. Helps that Mark only lives ten mins away which means I can collect. Hope the new range don't look to good or I will have to replace all my tanks so they match :blush:.










This pic is a bit old now so there are more tanks lol, just had are count I have 23 HoS tanks. :gasp:


----------



## baz-vegas (Jun 4, 2009)

Now that is what I call a collection. One day my room will look like that, well maybe.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh my collection is tiny compared to some on here :lol2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Kamike said:


> Here and there lol
> 
> I have to have all my enclosures matching and cant stand the sight of rubs and mix and match tanks. Helps that Mark only lives ten mins away which means I can collect. Hope the new range don't look to good or I will have to replace all my tanks so they match :blush:.
> 
> ...


 
oi oi I see 2 tesco's rubs in there! lool i eventually wana turn all my tanks into marks simply coz they hold in humidity really well and look stunnin.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

There's a bloke in Essex that make custom Perspex tanks and there much cheaper then hos tanks il find link for u in a minute I still think custom aquaria are the best so cheap and well made I don't keep any spids tho so all my tanks are ents from holland!


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> oi oi I see 2 tesco's rubs in there! lool i eventually wana turn all my tanks into marks simply coz they hold in humidity really well and look stunnin.


They have been replaced by HoS tanks now lol the pic is a few weeks old


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

our bloomin tesco's doesnt do em :whip: bar stuards.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Buy HoS tanks instead lol


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Kamike said:


> Buy HoS tanks instead lol


If mark'll do me em for a couple'a quid lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> in tanks or tubs that are about 3" wide x 6" long x 10" tall with vents bottom and top and only top opening. whant to redo most of mine out sometime but never get around to it.


like the Haplopelma tanks that Von Wirth proposed in the BTS journal? (can't find the link that shows how to make them)


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

yes thats the ones for my burrowing and arboreal tarantulas. I know how to make them I just can't find the time to make them at the moment.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> yes thats the ones for my burrowing and arboreal tarantulas. I know how to make them I just can't find the time to make them at the moment.


yeah i mean I used to have the link bookmarked in case I ever decided to make some, but for some reason I don't have it any more.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey lisa i was just reading some of the other reports on that link to arachnophiles forum how did your megaphobema robustum breeding go ?


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

i wanna make some im pretty good at these things lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> Hey lisa i was just reading some of the other reports on that link to arachnophiles forum how did your megaphobema robustum breeding go ?


she hasn't done anything. I got all excited a few weeks ago because she started enlarging her burrow and lined it all with web, but 2 days later she dumped it all out again.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> she hasn't done anything. I got all excited a few weeks ago because she started enlarging her burrow and lined it all with web, but 2 days later she dumped it all out again.


aww damn my misses has been after one one for a lil while n id have morethen happily taken a coupla slings off ya : victory:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

It seems like that bloody house of spiders is a religious cult


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> It seems like that bloody house of spiders is a religious cult


Howcum lol :S


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> Howcum lol :S



Because it's like anyone who gets one of these has to post a thread telling us all that they have bought one, it's like free advertising that i've seen god knows how many times on here


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Because it's like anyone who gets one of these has to post a thread telling us all that they have bought one, it's like free advertising that i've seen god knows how many times on here


haha they are good enclosures though :2thumb: plus i spose people are trying to justify the money


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> haha they are good enclosures though :2thumb: plus i spose people are trying to justify the money


Balls to that, i'll buy a normal faunarium at a snip of those prices, or the exo teras make great show tanks


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Balls to that, i'll buy a normal faunarium at a snip of those prices, or the exo teras make great show tanks


same here the bulk of my enclosure are faunariums and tubs from tescos
but got 2 hos enclosures for the juvies


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Balls to that, i'll buy a normal faunarium at a snip of those prices, or the exo teras make great show tanks


I find exo's av way too much ventilation. i end up gettin the gaffa tape out on em


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah they do have a lot, but unless the spiders an arboreal then i don't bother tapeing the top up


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Well I only found out HoS existed a couple of weeks ago cos of a thread on here!


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Because it's like anyone who gets one of these has to post a thread telling us all that they have bought one, it's like free advertising that i've seen god knows how many times on here


lol just like TSS on here. Every time that place farts it is posted up by some zombie like follower.:lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> lol just like TSS on here. Every time that place farts it is posted up by some zombie like follower.:lol2:


Yup i doubt it won't be long till another thread about what the TSS or house of spiders have sold them appears...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yup i doubt it won't be long till another thread about what the TSS or house of spiders have sold them appears...


you'll never guess what I've just ordered from TSS........:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> you'll never guess what I've just ordered from TSS........:whistling2:


Could it be a spider? :devil:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

what do you think would be the best option on HoS for an Adult pokie?, im hoping to get them for all my larger pokies as its my b-day tommorow, i like the look of 12 x 8 x 8 New Hinged Design - Arboreal - House of Spiders do you think they wouldwe bigenough for AF pokies?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Another birthday George?

but yes, I reckon that size would be OK, seeing as a lot of people keep them in cereal tubs which are smaller than that.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> Another birthday George?
> 
> but yes, I reckon that size would be OK, seeing as a lot of people keep them in cereal tubs which are smaller than that.


just had a look and i think ill get 14 x 10 x 10 New Hinged Design - Arboreal - House of Spiders

what do you mean by another birthday?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

george dobson said:


> what do you mean by another birthday?


She thinks you seem like the Queen


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I do like the look of the HOS set ups... but tbh i think theyr better for people with smaller collections.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> She thinks you seem like the Queen


 oh ok , was it the queens birthday then ?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

george dobson said:


> oh ok , was it the queens birthday then ?



I'm not sure, but she has two a year...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

george dobson said:


> what do you mean by another birthday?


it hardly seems like a year since you last had one


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

shows how quicky a year can go by :gasp:


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

they are nice, but they look expensive? the "tarantula kit" costs a lot more than we paid for the small boy's tank, substrate, heat mat, cork bark, water dish - and spider. and that was a pet shop price spider, too...


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

ducks said:


> they are nice, but they look expensive? the "tarantula kit" costs a lot more than we paid for the small boy's tank, substrate, heat mat, cork bark, water dish - and spider. and that was a pet shop price spider, too...


you have to concider that these are made from high quality perspex/acrylic and are handmade which would be very time consuming


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

House of spiders are great!
What a cutie!!!! (the spider lol)
Your set up looks great too


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

oh, I know - but as the tank we've got is a glass aquarium style thing with a ventilation strip and a lid; also handmade; I was surprised at the price differential. Having said that I've realised that the price has postage built into it, so that's not a scary cost to add on top, anyway!


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Just discovered HoS and IMO it is worth the money to display your spiders in the best way possible. Quality does not come cheap and, to be fair, they're a fraction of the price it costs me to house my snakes and crocodile!

Great purchase OP, congrats! 

:2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

they do look nice, but I've been going with those glass custom aquaria enclosures for ages now and like another member I like all my enclosures to be the same make. Don't have the cash to which to perspex, glass ones are rather cheaper..


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

george dobson said:


> shows how quicky a year can go by :gasp:


Nostalgia aint what it used to be..............


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Old thread.  I like the tanks, too much money though, seeing as most of mine will be quite big when they are older.


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Old thread.


New to me! :razz:

I've just discovered these and will definitely be using them to house my small collection. 

I get how it all adds up for those with bigger collections though.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

they're great until they've been clean a few times, then you may as well have the opaque tupperware style containers, same with any acrylic/perspex/plastic containers

with the exo's all you have to do is a 50p mod to sort out any humidity issues you may encounter and as long as you dont clean them with diamond dust or suchlike they stay good for years


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmm...didn't think of that. :gasp:

Cheers.


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

They are crap and overpriced.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> they're great until they've been clean a few times, then you may as well have the opaque tupperware style containers, same with any acrylic/perspex/plastic containers
> 
> with the exo's all you have to do is a 50p mod to sort out any humidity issues you may encounter and as long as you dont clean them with diamond dust or suchlike they stay good for years


Some of mine are getting on a bit now but none have gone opaque, just wipe clean with a baby wipe or warm saopy water and it looks good as new.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll stick with boyu and exo terra ..


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> they're great until they've been clean a few times, then you may as well have the opaque tupperware style containers, same with any acrylic/perspex/plastic containers
> 
> with the exo's all you have to do is a 50p mod to sort out any humidity issues you may encounter and as long as you dont clean them with diamond dust or suchlike they stay good for years


totally agree and when they get a little damp they unglue easy.


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

Pincer said:


> They are crap and overpriced.


:lol2:


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm gonna get a couple of the little ones for slings and try 'em out...


----------

